# Wasserkühlung für GTX 980



## DriPlexx (13. Dezember 2014)

*Wasserkühlung für GTX 980*

Abend.

Da ich relativ neu bin bei Wasserkühlung komme ich nochnicht so draus bei GPU wasserkühplatten.

habe die Gigabyte GTX 980 Gaming g1.

möchte gerne diese Kühlplatte kaufen: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M02 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


zurzeit kühle ich die CPU i7-4770K mit 360 Radiatoren 


Danke


----------



## RaZZoe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für GTX 980*

Das wird nichts, der oben genannte Kühler geht nur für Referenzdesigns. Du musst auf eine spezielle Version warten für dein Custom Design...


----------



## DriPlexx (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für GTX 980*

ich dachte mir schon sowas......

ich finde nichts kennst du vlt spezielle designs fuer meine grafikkarte?


----------

